# Does my bum look big in this?



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Ha!! Brilliant


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

That is just the cutest thing ever!! :001_tt1:


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

Omg how cute  looks like my fudge


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Lol how cute, what a big fluffy tail he has! ^////^


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

Rini said:


> Lol how cute, what a big fluffy tail he has! ^////^


 Rascal's a doe,with her head stuck in the tube I don't think she heard you tho hehe


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

That's soooo funny. Cute bum and nice tail!


----------



## daniellla (Aug 5, 2011)

hahah sweet


----------



## daniellla (Aug 5, 2011)

but where his head is seen only his tail: D SWEET AND INTERESTING


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

lolz  :lol: xx


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Ha ha that's a brilliant pic!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I think its a perfect fit!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Rascal's a doe,with her head stuck in the tube I don't think she heard you tho hehe


Lol I didn't know XD I'm sure she wouldn't have minded too much! XD


----------

